
Top 10 most useful webapps of 2008 (Posterous, Disqus, Anyvite) - jmorin007
http://lifeinlists.com/2008/12/top-10-useful-webapps-2008/?disqus_reply=4465669#comment-4465669
======
rthomas6
I have used Mint in the past, and it has not always been completely accurate
in reporting through email the amount of money I have in my bank accounts.
Though it is handy in keeping track of where money goes, this is a bit of a
deal breaker for me.

